# General prepper sperging thread



## Niggaplease (Feb 27, 2020)

Seeing as kiwis are conplaining about users sperging about prepping for corona Chan's plans to rape us all.
I figured I'd start a thread where we all sperg about avoiding our inevitable doom. 
Now excuse me I'm going to sing the doom song.


----------



## Childe (Feb 27, 2020)

Ain’t there already a Coronavirus thread.


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 27, 2020)

Everyone in western PA already has a zombie contingency plan. Those are easily adaptable.


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 27, 2020)

bookiedookie said:


> Ain’t there already a Coronavirus thread.


yes but people were bitching about the prepper sperging on there so I took it up on myself to create a thread.


----------



## Easterling (Feb 27, 2020)

Jokes on you niggas, you can't catch a virus if you dont go outside.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 27, 2020)

Easterling said:


> Jokes on you niggas, you can't catch a virus if you dont go outside.
> View attachment 1163517


You can if you live in an apartment building.


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Feb 27, 2020)

I bought a ton of cans and a few more P100 cannisters, along with the last hand sanitizers and surgical masks in the area the other day. One of the clerks actually asked what I was planning on doing and I deadass replied with "just repainting the house".

So once Corona passes and you find yourself looking for a new house, and you come across one with walls painted with tomato soup and alphaghetti you'll know it was mine.


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 27, 2020)

Read max Brooks zombie survival guide.


----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 27, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> /pol/: "Anyone who believes in climate change is a delusional faggot"
> Also /pol/: "HOLY SHIT CORONA'S GOING TO KILL US ALL"


Its the end of the world as we know it nigga


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm going to drop some actual info, because prepping for a virus is pretty much like prepping for every natural disaster with few differences. If you already live in parts of the country where it's tornado, blizzard, hurricane, ect prone, you should already have at least two weeks of non perishable food and water. I grew up in an area where a blizzard would trap you in the valley for months at a time with no electricity. We had to prep well in advance.

One gallon of water per person per day. If you wish to have water for bathing, you will need to increase your stock by at least two gallons per person, all together, three. The more water, the better, to be honest. You can survive for weeks without food, but a short time without water.

Store water in a dark, cool place. If storing tap water check them every six months. Distilled water will keep for much longer. Have the means to purify water too. You can buy filters and tablets in the camping section.

Canned food is usually still good for one year after the printed best by date. Tomato products are known for botulism so I tend to avoid storing those. Check your cans before eating. If there is a sharp dent, a bulge, or rust, discard the can. Botulism is a terrible way to die. If the food smells or tastes off, discard it. It's not worth the risk.

Foods that will store for a really goddamn time and are great for a stock pile-

-Honey. if it turns into crystals just warm it up and it'll be liquid again.
-Powdered m ilk, eggs, and butter
-Rice and dried beans
-Canned fruit, focus on citrus based like pineapple and oranges so you don't get the scurvy
-Dehydrated fruit, meat, and veggies can be bought and if stored in a dry dark place, will last a long time
-Canned meat. You will need that protein. Don't waste the water it's packed in either. Throw that shit in a soup
-Sugar, preferably raw unprocessed sugar. Can be found in the organic section or the baking isle
-Flour, unbleached. Throw that shit in everything and you can make ghetto ash cakes with it
-Spices, like salt, pepper, onion powder, whatever. You will go insane without spices. Trust me.
-Oatmeal, steel cut. You can get the flavored packets but they don't last as long as just plain ol' oatmeal
-Tang. It was good enough for the astronauts to keep the scurvy away. Teas, instant coffees, hot chocolate, and other drink mixes will bring you comfort and make things less bland.
-Cornmeal. It doesn't store for a long time so thus needs to be rotated out more, but goddamn is it nutritious and delicious
-Dried Pasta so you can throw that shit in soups
-You can also get those Mountain House camping freeze-dried foods, but they are very pricey unless buying in bulk.
-Comfort foods. Chocolate can store and last for a while. Be sure to store something that will give you a pick me up when feeling down.''

Having a little window garden of herbs like chives and basil can be awesome. Nothing beats fresh herbs. Garlic lasts a really long time and put that in lots of food cause it's delicious and boosts the immune system.

Soup tends to keep more nutrients and can be really soothing. For frying you can get those little bottles of extra virgin olive oil, just be sure to use it quickly once you open it. Don't just store MREs, they are designed to plug you up so you won't shit your pants on the battlefield or on a march. Eat those once in a while with plenty of water cause if you just eat nothing by MREs, you will be on the toilet sobbing for days at a time. A lot of preserved foods have sodium in them, keep hydrated to counter act this.

Be sure to have a means of cooking without relying on electricity or a generator. Camp stoves are fine as long as you store extra fuel. Of course have lights and a radio with extra batteries. If power goes out in winter be sure you have means of keeping warm. Nothing beats a nice good wood fire if you have the space to safely start one and not kill yourselves with carbon monoxide.

You will want to make sure you have plenty of house hold supplies, like toilet paper. Check your medicine cabinet and throw away any expired meds and replace them. Anti-diarrhea, pain killers, and disinfectant/bandages should be restocked first. You don't want to die from pooping to death, nor die from a cut on your finger. You can buy disposable body wipes and water-less shampoo/soap to keep clean. Filth breeds disease so keep clean.

If you have pets, be sure to stock enough food for them as well as budget a gallon of water a day.

Have a gun, cause when people get desperate they will try and steal your shit. NEVER TELL ANYONE that you have a stockpile. Keep it hidden if you can.

For viral outbreaks, you will want the typical sanitizers and face masks. Make sure to get goggles for your eyes cause your eyes are a mucus membrane. Plus people are fucking nasty and will sneeze right in your face. Wash hands often for 20 seconds at a time, and for fucks sake stop touching your face with your hands!

That's my advice for that and that's how I didn't freeze and starve to death as a kid!



Orion Balls said:


> Everyone in western PA already has a zombie contingency plan. Those are easily adaptable.



Can confirm.


----------



## Hate (Feb 27, 2020)

Easterling said:


> Jokes on you niggas, you can't catch a virus if you dont go outside.
> View attachment 1163517


Now I have a real excuse to stay indoors all day. Just say i don't want to catch the virus


----------



## byuu (Feb 27, 2020)

Get a case of vodka.
Acts as an emergency disinfectant, fuel for makeshift stoves, radiation protection, and if all fails you can get drunk until you won't care.


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Feb 27, 2020)

The most important tool in you kit is right between your ears.

That being said, having the right gear can help a lot.
What I've learned over the years is that it's best to save up and get the expensive things.
To be quite honest, most survival/prepping gear out there is crap.
Always remember: Fear sells.
The fear profiteers are out and about jacking up the price of useless crap now that people are starting to panic buy over Corona-chan.
So learn from my mistakes and save up for the good stuff from reputable businesses that will last you for years, if not outlast you outright.

Now the good stuff:

Water:
Home - BigBerkeyWaterFilters.com and https://www.waterbrick.org/
Mobile - https://www.katadyn.com/us/us and https://www.lifestraw.com/
Ceramic filters are pricey, but they can be cleaned and reused for years.

Cooking Food / Boiling Water:
https://www.solostove.com/
These stoves are solid. Worst case scenario, all models make excellent bludgeoning devices when your firearm isn't on hand.

Organization:
https://www.maxpedition.com/
I recommend the modular system of pocket organizers for the more critical items on your person at all times, followed by one everyday carry bag with larger less used items, and one or more large bug out bags at home and a vehicle oriented one in your vehicle. What goes in what is up to you. There are a million lists online for what can go in a kit, but at the end of the day the best thing that you can do is tailor it to your personal preference over time. If it's a one and done thing you're doing it wrong. The best kits evolve over time as you figure out what works for you and what doesn't work for you. Just remember the mantra of small and frequent to large and rare when it comes to figuring out what goes where.

I'm an out of shape geologist, and doing field work forces me to be lean and mean when it comes to my kit since I'm hauling god damn rock samples in addition to my kit.
Protip:
Aluminium > Steel
Weight is not your friend.
Your wallet may hurt, but your back and legs will thank you later, so buy well constructed aluminium items if given the choice of that instead of steel items.

Clothes:
https://www.thenorthface.com/
Don't write them off as a yuppie brand. It's good quality, Their goose down parkas and sleeping bags are a godsend in the winter. Their packs are okay, but I like Maxpedition better for organization. Their tents are surprisingly good, but get an all season/four season one instead of a summer/three season one.

Treat all survival/prepping items as investments.
You will have a return on said investments only if they stand the test of time to work when you really need them.


----------



## edibleBulimia (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Niggaplease (Feb 28, 2020)

edibleBulimia said:


> View attachment 1164281


I remember Madagascar was the hardest country to infect.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Feb 28, 2020)

Some great advice here discussed already. 

So here is my go to list for Corona Virus. The approach should be to have a supply of at least a month of emergency rations, if not more. Water becomes more trickier, but we are only looking at potential shortages and not complete collapse of any given utility. Therefore preparation for shortages, and outtages should take precedence over full blown societal collapse. 


Stock enough food for at least 3 months on a diet of 1800 calories per person per day minimum. There are endless long storage items to choose from, but make sure you have either rice/pasta, and tinned meat, and tinned tomato soup (basic sauce ingredient.) 1800 is ideal as it will mean that you aren't deprived and your rations will last longer. 
Buy water storage containers and use them. 1 gallon per day. Gerry cans, or whatever you have. It's useful to have at least 10 gallons, again your accounting for shortages, not collapse, however if you have more room for storage, go for it. 
Comfort foods, drinks, etc. These items will help make it easier for you over the period of time when things might become rare or dear, and can also be tradeable. 
Fuel and camp stove, plus back up if possible. You should already have a cooking pot. 
Goggles, nitrile gloves, facemask. Any interaction in the public, it's worth considering having these if it's in your area or there is a potential for Corona virus. It won't lessen your chances, if not employed regularly with hand washing with soap. 
Soap, buy disinfecting soap, wash regularly. 
Medicines, and medication, especially if it's prescription. Again shortages might dictate lack of resupply, don't be the diabetic who dies because there isn't any insulin available.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 28, 2020)

Not going super crazy but I've been brushing up on my ability to make anything into food. Shout out to @tampax pearl for the Fry Bread thread very yummy and easy as hell. I'm going to buy a whole fish soon and use it to practice my fillet skills cause it's been a while. Already have a ton of nonperishables but that's just from growing up poor. My style of prep is relatively chill and is mostly doing stuff that could be used almost any time.

Edit: One thing i am curious about is does anyone have a good DIY on how to make a "rocket stove" or whatever they're called? It's those small stoves you can make out of any old crap that are super efficient.


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 28, 2020)

Oh sweet, a "we're all gonna die!!!!!" thread. Just my cup of tea!

I come from a family of preppers so we're fairly well off already. I've mostly been stockpiling supplies for my gerbils as well as buying as many herbs and spices I can get my hands on so if it comes to just eating whatever we can grow we can at least make each dish of cabbage taste a little different every night!


----------



## Raging Capybara (Feb 28, 2020)

Why should I care about a disease that only kills old boomers who have breathed nothing but pollution their whole lives?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Feb 28, 2020)

Most of what I could add has already been ably covered, so I can only reiterate; OPSEC is key.

Don't talk about what you've got; don't let anyone see you packing gear into/out of your house (i.e. neighbors), and don't store it in an obvious, unsecured location (as in pantries/garages).  Attics and crawlspaces can be pretty tightly packed with canned/non perishable goods, and if found, can't be stolen in 5min or less.

Keep what you need for a month on-hand, and bury real valuables.  Grab a strong plastic footlocker or PVC pipe that can be sealed/capped, sink it somewhere, and plant something over it with nasty thorns that's grows fast, like blackberries.

The best time of year for stashing caches is right now.



garakfan69 said:


> Get a case of vodka.
> Acts as an emergency disinfectant, fuel for makeshift stoves, radiation protection, and if all fails you can get drunk until you won't care.



Don't stop with vodka; keep a couple handles of cheap whiskey & gin around for trading.  Booze will be one of the first things to run out, besides cow juice & bread.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 28, 2020)

Make sure to send shekels to tim pool for  food buckets.


----------



## Starving Autist (Feb 28, 2020)

My plan is to raid my elderly neighbors apartments after they croak, if anyone tries to stop me I will run out into the forest to live out my life as a feral ghoul.


----------



## afternoon_tea (Feb 28, 2020)

If you're concerned about food preservation/having veggies, don't forget that fermentation is an age old method of preserving food and it's generally way easier than you'd think.

I really like this book, The Art of Fermentation. It has everything, from veggies to hooch to bread, even stuff like aged sausages.

Pro tip for fermentation vessels is just buying the crock part from crockpots in thriftstores (they're usually super cheap) and then finding a plate that fits nicely inside to press down whatever you're fermenting, although if you're making big batches your best bet is large food safe buckets.

For making hooch, those big Carlo Rossi jugs work great and you can find them for free in people's recycling bins all the time. You can just pick some airlocks to pop in there and you're good to go. Maybe pick up some bail top bottles for aging, although young wines can also be tasty (although lower in alcohol than an aged wine)

Dandelion wine/mead is a classic and is easy to make and come spring dandelions are plentiful (the leaves are also tasty if you like bitter greens and when roasted the roots make a nice coffee like beverage)

Food preservation can also be a nice way to keep yourself occupied in the event you're quarantined and stuck in the house bored.

I've been wanting to make a homesteading thread for awhile but I guess a lot of the same topics would fit in a prepper thread.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 28, 2020)

This isn't really a thread to PANIC, but really, everyone should have an emergency stash. There's a lot that can happen and it's better to start preparing today than be hungry later. CDC even recommends three days worth of food and water just in case. 

You see people all the time that see snow flurries and then act like the blizzard of the century is upon them. They rush to the stores and pick them clean in their panic, as the store manager raises the prices every five minutes. They don't even grab stuff that will last, grabbing moo juice that will go bad super fast without power. 

You see people that are doomers and they brag about all the guns they have to defend their stash of beef jerky and hard tack with no real plans to proceed once the lights stay off. They are just as bad as city folk who are like 'lol why do i need to stash anything there's a 7-11 on the corner' and then act surprised when no more shipments can come in and shelves remain empty. 

Don't be like those assholes.

You can start small. When you go to the grocery store pick up a gallon of water and maybe buy a couple cans of food. Get a book on how to dehydrate fruits and veggies and read it. Maybe pick up some seeds and put them away. Soon enough you'll have a stash and feel some peace of mind that you have something in case of a hurricane or a blizzard, and won't be caught up in the panic of people fighting over bottled water and canned peas. 

This is a great thread to share knowledge as it's something everyone should really know or be aware of.


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Feb 28, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Not going super crazy but I've been brushing up on my ability to make anything into food. Shout out to @tampax pearl for the Fry Bread thread very yummy and easy as hell. I'm going to buy a whole fish soon and use it to practice my fillet skills cause it's been a while. Already have a ton of nonperishables but that's just from growing up poor. My style of prep is relatively chill and is mostly doing stuff that could be used almost any time.
> 
> Edit: One thing i am curious about is does anyone have a good DIY on how to make a "rocket stove" or whatever they're called? It's those small stoves you can make out of any old crap that are super efficient.



Rocket Stove. Archive.
But you may be thinking of Hobo Stove. Archive.
I still recommend Solo Stove. Archive.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 28, 2020)

Got enough water,beans,rice,vidya and hentai to last me through it.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah I like this. What if prepping didn't have to be a paranoid, secluded disaster let's get comfy with a warm drink and talk about what our grandmas did when food was scarce. If you don't have much money to work with try getting a big old bag of red lentils and as many cans of veggie, chicken or whatever soup you like and you can just add lentils in which will thicken to a nice stew and be much more satisfying than just soup alone. I grabbed a pork shoulder today which I will be slow cooking into pulled pork and separating into individual servings and freezing. Pork shoulders are typically pretty cheap for a decent hunk of meat. Sauerkraut is also a good idea cause cabbage is really cheap and it'll give you a nice little hit of vitamin C that will keep for a good while.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Feb 28, 2020)

bring a single grape


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Feb 28, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> Yeah I like this. What if prepping didn't have to be a paranoid, secluded disaster let's get comfy with a warm drink and talk about what our grandmas did when food was scarce. If you don't have much money to work with try getting a big old bag of red lentils and as many cans of veggie, chicken or whatever soup you like and you can just add lentils in which will thicken to a nice stew and be much more satisfying than just soup alone. I grabbed a pork shoulder today which I will be slow cooking into pulled pork and separating into individual servings and freezing. Pork shoulders are typically pretty cheap for a decent hunk of meat. Sauerkraut is also a good idea cause cabbage is really cheap and it'll give you a nice little hit of vitamin C that will keep for a good while.


The thing that people need to remember that saving for a rainy day is grandma's and grandpa's day that ends in 'Y'.
Things have been shit, are shit, and always will be shit.
Corona-chan moving from lap dances to giving out hand jobs ain't new.
The modern world's complacency and the demonetization of self sufficiency are by design.
Never forget this.
In the words of my generation:
What you see is what you get.
Deal with it.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 28, 2020)

Has anyone heard of this group of maniac preppers called Warrior Up? Apparently the movement has a podcast of the same name and one of the preppers named Lori Daybell slaughtered her whole family.


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Feb 28, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Has anyone heard of this group of maniac preppers called Warrior Up? Apparently the movement has a podcast of the same name and one of the preppers named Lori Daybell slaughtered her whole family.


I'd stay away from the crazies. The last sovereign citizens. The non-Michael Gross Burt Gummer's of the world.
The only 'crazy survivalist' groups worth reading up on is The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
I ain't a fan of them, but even the crazy can't drown out the common sense of preparation.
To be fair, it's for the the end times, but doing the right thing for the wrong reasons has kept our species going against all odds.


----------



## millais (Feb 28, 2020)

Godzilla1984 said:


> I'd stay away from the crazies. The last sovereign citizens. The non-Michael Gross Burt Gummer's of the world.
> The only 'crazy survivalist' groups worth reading up on is The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
> I ain't a fan of them, but even the crazy can't drown out the common sense of preparation.
> To be fair, it's for the the end times, but doing the right thing for the wrong reasons has kept our species going against all odds.


Don't the Mormons have some massive grain silo or elevator in the middle of the desert to prepare for the end times?


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Feb 28, 2020)

millais said:


> Don't the Mormons have some massive grain silo or elevator in the middle of the desert to prepare for the end times?


They got a bunch of depots in each major enclave.
Welfare Square. Archive. Is probably what you're thinking of.


----------



## Free the Pedos (Feb 29, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> For frying you can get those little bottles of extra virgin olive oil, just be sure to use it quickly once you open it.


Good list; I have one comment: you don't need to buy EVOO for frying.  All of the good stuff that makes it more expensive is lost when you fry--it's better to use that for drizzling.  For frying, you can use regular olive oil, corn, soy or avocado oil.  Those oils will also last longer.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Feb 29, 2020)

Easterling said:


> Jokes on you niggas, you can't catch a virus if you dont go outside.
> View attachment 1163517


Mommy can while getting tendies. There's no escape!


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Feb 29, 2020)

Free the Pedos said:


> Good list; I have one comment: you don't need to buy EVOO for frying.  All of the good stuff that makes it more expensive is lost when you fry--it's better to use that for drizzling.  For frying, you can use regular olive oil, corn, soy or avocado oil.  Those oils will also last longer.



I've seen people reccomend coconut oil since you can use it for stuff like your skin. I have a jar that I use to make my own soap and it's still good a year later. My house is quite cool so if it was a hotter environment, it probably won't last as long. Still, I have a jar of it in my stash and so far so good.


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 29, 2020)

I've got at least two years of food, plus acres to plant corn. Got plenty of guns and ammo and neighbors who are redneck as hell.

There is only like 16k people in my county and we are all pretty spread out on a mountain with plenty of water.

Look shit hits the fan...tell them you are an engineer and that you can get electricity back up and running.

They will like you for this....of course you need wood or coal or any carbon...wood and coal burns the best, and you can modify any combustion engine...that means vehicles and generators.

Learn this simple method:









						Wood gas generator - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Also remember that knowledge is power. Save the library. You'll want to know how to make portland cement, insulin from various animals:



			https://www.jbc.org/content/59/1/83.full.pdf
		


How to make gunpowder, and crude antibiotics etc. The list goes on


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 1, 2020)

The stores near me haven't had much panic buying. I was able to get as much canned fruit as I want and I've had tons of canned meals stashed away after months of not eating them, so that helped. 
The only panicked buying in my area are hand sanitizers and some places were missing gloves. That's about it so far.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 1, 2020)

Toilet paper and other sanitary items are a must. Ladies buy pads now and plenty of them. If you live with other people board games, books and other none powered ways to keep yourselves entertained. 

If they begin to enforce quarantines make sure your doors and windows are locked at all times and keep curtains closed, now is also probably a good time to invest in a couple cameras to watch the front and back of your house. 
As cruel as it sounds just don’t answer the door to anyone until lockdown is over since you don’t know who is a carrier or sick. 

Batteries for anything that need it and hand cranked torches and radios if the lights go out. You can also get long burning candles but keep an eye on them and a fire extinguisher or fire blanket on hand just in case. 

Good luck Kiwi’s.


----------



## 兵士級BETA (Mar 1, 2020)

I haven't taken even a second to prepare for the upcoming apocalypse. Sickness is for the weak.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 2, 2020)

Bread recipe crosspost for you doomers bakers out there.


Mr. Skeltal said:


> Keeping a written/printed record of commonly used recipes is essential. In a doomer SHTF scenario telecom is probably one of the first utilities to go.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Basic French Country Loaf
> ...



I'll scour the corona thread for my starter recipe.

EDIT: How to starter, from Mr. Skeltal's Kitchen.


Mr. Skeltal said:


> On the topic of general preparedness, learn how to bake bread yeasterday (pun intended). Flour is cheap and plentiful, and as other have said, the water mains will probably last the longest in a collapse scenario (most of us won't have to worry about that doomer shit for the foreseeable future).
> The things you'll need to make half decent bread - aside from water and flour - are yeast starter, a sugar source, and salt. Sugar and salt are, like flour, readily available in bulk amounts. What isn't is starter.
> There are three methods I've used to make yeast starter.
> 
> ...


----------



## pwnest injun (Mar 2, 2020)

Rather than planning for a total collapse, there are things you can do to plan for what's already apparent.  Namely, a collapse of trade and supply lines.  Consider this, do you like coffee?  Well, if you don't live in South America, expect coffee prices to double.  Saving up for a new computer/console?  Maybe buy it now and put that shit on layaway, because electronics prices are going up XX% for the next year or so.  Think about where things come from.  

If it ain't local, believe me, it's going to get pricey.  Even local shipping relies on the extra containers coming from overseas, so their overhead is going up.  Whatever money you have saved up is going to be worth less in real goods next month, next year, who knows how long, since this whole stoppage is coming on the back of a long-expected market correction.  Pretty much the only thing that's going to become more abundant is real estate.


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 3, 2020)

Bumping to prevent sperging in the wuhan Mega thread all wuhan related prep sperging goes here.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 3, 2020)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> For anyone else stuck in the hellstate and looking to prep go hit up Grocery Outlet and/or Big Lots, whichever you have available. Not going to specify which ones to avoid powerleveling but they both seem to be free of doomers and the three I’ve been in have had large supplies of sanitizer, soap, cleaning supplies etc as well as 25# bags of oatmeal for ten bucks.
> 
> Costco on the other hand has been so incredibly packed that every time I’ve driven by it on my commute the lot has been full all the way to the edge.



Even Grocery Outlet is getting bought out from panic buying. When I got all my items over the weekend it was full of food and there was no panic buying. Two days later and most of the rice is empty except for the small bags. That's how fast it took for doomers to show up and panic buy the rice.


----------



## Milk Mage (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone know if it's gone airborne yet? Cause I'm trying to figure out if I should splurge for a CBRN mask instead of an NBC one.


----------



## Katy Perry Mason (Mar 3, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> bring a single grape


Let's not go overboard now.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 3, 2020)

Oban Kamz said:


> bring a single grape


Playing on nightmare mode i see.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 3, 2020)

Canned food, keep your hands/body clean (baby wipes and soap), stop touching/scratching your face and eyes, and stop buying bottled water, this isn't a hurricane; just boil tap and set out some rain buckets.  Ditch the mask, it likely won't save you just keep your distance and mind your hands.  All of this if things really get out of control.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 3, 2020)

Huh.

Guess it's a good thing I never ditched the extra M40 promask I found downrange, along with the footlocker full of fresh canisters and decon kits.

I bet I could get a stir out of the local yokels, turning up at DG in MOPP level 3.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 4, 2020)

So Australians if your having problems finding toilet roll at the moment Virgin Airlines got your back




I’m sure the price of the plane ticket is less then what scalpers are charging for those delicate sheets of two ply roll your bung hole is missing right now.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Mar 4, 2020)

Buy lots of AR-15s to trade to the local Corona-chan cultists and post-apocalyptic raiders for food and supplies. Can't go wrong!



Oscar Wildean said:


> Even Grocery Outlet is getting bought out from panic buying. When I got all my items over the weekend it was full of food and there was no panic buying. Two days later and most of the rice is empty except for the small bags. That's how fast it took for doomers to show up and panic buy the rice.



Yeah the rice is gone from my area but I have a few bags anyway. If the Vietcong can win a war on rice alone, so can I.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 4, 2020)

bought some rice, beans, tuna, crone, pineapple, soup (all canned) and lots of ramen. me and the family will last atleast a week.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Mar 4, 2020)

I went to the store to get cat food and all the hand sanitizer and practically everything labled 'anti bacterial' is completely gone. So are the gloves and most of the flu/cold preventative stuff, Evan all the vitiman c stuff was gone. I don't think they will be getting any more in for weeks.

This is a PA city so I'm just reporting in from my neck of the woods. I got a good stash but I'm currently hunting for some freeze dried stuff to save room.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 4, 2020)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> bought some rice, beans, tuna, crone, pineapple, soup (all canned) and lots of ramen. me and the family will last atleast a week.


You can last longer. Just ration. Do 2 meals instead of 3 or preferably do the one and have the kids do 2. You'll be fine.


----------



## LordofTendons (Mar 4, 2020)

What eye drops does everyone recommend for burning eyes?


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 4, 2020)

LordofTendons said:


> What eye drops does everyone recommend for burning eyes?


water


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Mar 5, 2020)

How do you do, fellow preppers?

I'm wondering if anybody has resources on what to do to make rice and beans and other dried/canned foods more interesting. Both in scenarios where supply lines haven't collapsed and you might have access to, say, fresh onions... and in scenarios where you're in full lockdown and all you have is the spices on your shelf.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 5, 2020)

Mountain House freeze dried stuff lasts forever. I have a few packs that say "best until 2058", and I've eaten chili mac from the old 1980s red and silver pack with the owl on it that still tasted good as new.

Also, if you have a WinCo grocery store near you, they sell their own house brand of freeze dried foods in those big #10 cans, everything from stew to eggs to strawberries. They also sell buckets, lids, seals, oxygen absorbers etc. as well as the bulk wheat and rice and beans to put in them. Not surprisingly, they're a Mormon owned company.


----------



## pwnest injun (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah, Mormons keep a stocked pantry as part of their religious duty.  They're essentially a religion based around the pioneer lifestyle of the time it was created.



Lord of the Large Pants said:


> How do you do, fellow preppers?
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has resources on what to do to make rice and beans and other dried/canned foods more interesting. Both in scenarios where supply lines haven't collapsed and you might have access to, say, fresh onions... and in scenarios where you're in full lockdown and all you have is the spices on your shelf.


red beans and rice can be made a bunch of different ways and it keeps real well.  You can cook it until it's almost a paste and then use that as a base for a number of different forms of chow.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 6, 2020)

I went to the more popular grocery store to get a few items. All the toilet paper is gone, and the rubbing alcohol and hand sanitizers. This is why I avoided going to the big grocery store and stuck with the smaller store. I knew there'd be even more panic buying in the larger stores.

Since I couldn't get toilet paper I just bought a four pack of Huggie's baby wipes. It's true that people go to the baby aisles less so you're better off checking that.


----------



## Dysnomia (Mar 6, 2020)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> I went to the store to get cat food and all the hand sanitizer and practically everything labled 'anti bacterial' is completely gone. So are the gloves and most of the flu/cold preventative stuff, Evan all the vitiman c stuff was gone. I don't think they will be getting any more in for weeks.
> 
> This is a PA city so I'm just reporting in from my neck of the woods. I got a good stash but I'm currently hunting for some freeze dried stuff to save room.



I'm in Philly and almost all the cold medicine and stomach medicine was sold out 
at Rite Aid. Even the stuff that wasn't on sale. I didn't look for hand sanitizer because I was not getting back in line again. Acme had no hand sanitizer. Some lady and her kid were looking for it. But the display only had mouthwash and cottonballs left. No toilet paper apocalypse yet.

I am aurprised that diapers are not going like hotcakes. You would think that such a necessity would also end up being hoarded.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Mar 6, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> But the display only had mouthwash and cottonballs left


Mouthwash would be good enough as an alternative. Better than nothing if that's all you can get.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Mar 7, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> How do you do, fellow preppers?
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has resources on what to do to make rice and beans and other dried/canned foods more interesting. Both in scenarios where supply lines haven't collapsed and you might have access to, say, fresh onions... and in scenarios where you're in full lockdown and all you have is the spices on your shelf.



Beans:
Slow cooker, pressure cooker, or just in a pot of water, saltpork/bacon depending on how apocalyptic it's gotten(still good with out meat). I prefer Pinto beans, with black beans as good for a little variety. I put in a half an onion, half a bell pepper(dried/granulated if in full bunker mode), seasoning is going to be to your tastes but I suggest more than you'd think. Cornstarch can be used to thicken. I'm of the opinion you can't over due the garlic(fresh or granulated). Oregano, cumin, fennel, pepper, *salt. *Melt cheese into it afterwards, then refry the leftovers in a skillet with a little oil and just mashing them up.

Rice:
Pressure cooker or double boil. You can actually do a lot to get a different flavor to rice. I prefer Basmati rice(if Costco still has it, their 15 lbs bag of aged Basmati is superb). Equal parts liquid to rice. Add some chicken stock, soy sauce & savory leaf, Cajun/Creole seasoning, or rosemary & basil(substituting the water if you use a liquid component, last time I made rice I did ~7/8 cup of water, 1/8 cup of soy sauce, 1 cup of rice) to get a different style. Frozen peas thawed in the steamer basket of the pressure coocker, or in a pyrex bowl in place of the lid on a double boiler I think is a good compliment, but I'm weird in really enjoying peas. La Choy dried in a can Chow Mein noodles are great to add in for some crunch.

Stores with a bulk section like whole foods or sprouts let you buy these in relatively large quantity for not a lot(I can get a wide variety good enough for a few months for less than 10 dollars). Their are some tastes I do not care for that can probably you may enjoy(I've never had a taste for curry/spicy, I'm big on the savory). Smoked salt and pepper can be pricey, but goes a long way to add a nice flavor. I prefer leaf oregano, leaf rosemary, whole fennel, ground cumin, black caraway seed, roasted granulated garlic(better than powder IMHO), savory leaf, Lawry's Seasoned Pepper. Soy sauce can be got in bulk, you can get a variety too, dark, dark red, properly aged shoyu(expensive).


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 7, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> I'm in Philly and almost all the cold medicine and stomach medicine was sold out
> at Rite Aid. Even the stuff that wasn't on sale. I didn't look for hand sanitizer because I was not getting back in line again. Acme had no hand sanitizer. Some lady and her kid were looking for it. But the display only had mouthwash and cottonballs left. No toilet paper apocalypse yet.
> 
> I am aurprised that diapers are not going like hotcakes. You would think that such a necessity would also end up being hoarded.


During the apocalypse the streets will run brown with baby poop!
...

I'm already good at being poor, so I have lots of different spices for rice and beans. Check the Hispanic aisle and buy goya seasoning packets. They're all good except for that ham flavor. It smells like salty, pungent pig jizz.


----------



## I Exist (Mar 7, 2020)

Okay I like you guys so, I'm gonna tell you this.
The cities will panic first as Corona Chan loves to fuck over cities because of the close proximity people share in them.
The people will panic buy and stocks will run low in the cities. (As you can clearly see.)
If you live in the cities, go out to a more rural area for shopping for goods most can't find, less population less demand.
Go out now if you can.

I know it sounds obvious but people sometimes forget about shit like this because they're used to going through their normal routines and going to the stores they're comfortable with.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 7, 2020)

There was a line at my local 'business center' Costco, which was usually nearly empty on Saturday mornings, and they were limiting people to four 40 packs of water. Usually, the only people that go there are Arabs and Koreans buying bulk energy drinks and cigarette cartons for their stop-and-robs.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 7, 2020)

Not to powerlevel too much but I recently moved to Britbongland to see family before this shit kicked off and some health official on the news today basically said "it's best assume you're already infected"... I'm planning on going home soon before airports shut down... But I'm absolutely positively fucked aren't I?
Also they keep saying to just sneeze in your arm and use hand sanitizer to precent coronachan lol.

Panic buying hasn't hit here yet. Perhaps only in the most popular areas of cities... But Britfags have this smug air about them, thinking they're invincible while virtue signalling HARD about how not racist they are.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Mar 7, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> Not to powerlevel too much but I recently moved to Britbongland to see family before this shit kicked off and some health official on the news today basically said "it's best assume you're already infected"... I'm planning on going home soon before airports shut down... But I'm absolutely positively fucked aren't I?
> Also they keep saying to just sneeze in your arm and use hand sanitizer to precent coronachan lol.
> 
> Panic buying hasn't hit here yet. Perhaps only in the most popular areas of cities... But Britfags have this smug air about them, thinking they're invincible while virtue signalling HARD about how not racist they are.



I would reccomend stocking up on food and water, preferably at the very least a months worth. Become a basement dwelling hermit. I'm serious, avoid groups of people, like going to cons and such. Don't order takeout or eat at fast food places. Make sure you have plenty of non electronic entertainment, cards, board games, books, Lego, ect. 

Prepare for a possibility of a Quarantine or martial law where you won't be allowed to leave your house so you better be stocked up beforehand. Also don't panic. Panic does nothing good for you. Staying hopeful and positive is more important than what most people think.

other people may have other kinds of advice but this is pretty much the basics.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Mar 7, 2020)

Honestly, no human contact is the key, but that’s hard. Thankfully, unlike the rest of the retards in my state, I’ve bought a mask that use p100 filters, so I’m better off than most


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> Honestly, no human contact is the key, but that’s hard.


For most internet faggots. It's not as hard as you might think.
I used to be able to easily have almost no human contact. This isn't so possible once you become a functional human being.


----------



## Blue_Snow (Mar 7, 2020)

Fireman Sam said:


> For most internet faggots. It's not as hard as you might think.
> I used to be able to easily have almost no human contact. This isn't so possible once you become a functional human being.


Yeah, but I work so I’m fucked.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue_Snow said:


> Yeah, but I work so I’m fucked.


Truly the NEETs are destined to rise from the ashes of our Corona-Chan raped society!


----------



## Lammy (Mar 8, 2020)

help my mom became a prepper and stocked up a month of supplies because of jim metokur's streams
and this only ended up happening because i showed my brother a terry davis templeos video one time like a year ago


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2020)

I just traveled. Get fucking corona'd, my hometown.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Mar 12, 2020)

I managed to find a 5 pack of 3M N95 masks on amazon that should get here a week from now. Haven't bought food supplies yet but plan to start today. I don't know what the stores will have but I'll find something. I have a shitton of old lausaugna noddle boxes, half a bag of rice, several cans of soup, lots of cereal boxes and cracker boxes, and a freezer full of ground venison to start. I plan to buy several 5 gallon jugs and a water tester strip so I can use tap water as my water supply. I doubt that the power is gonna go out over a viral outbreak, but I'll pick up an emergency radio and lots of batteries just in case. I entertain easily by myself so I'm not worried about my laptop not working because of a blackout or anything. I think I'm good on medical supplies.

I worried, but at the same time I'm not worried. I don't know how long this will last but I think that once I get my shit together proper then things will get really comfy.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 12, 2020)

Since the Corona virus puts entire cities on lockdown, I have stocked up on noodles, flour, canned soups and toilet paper.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 12, 2020)

The nearest Sam's Club is out of toilet paper, paper towels, and Lysol. Probably hand sanitizer, too.

Lovely. Time to get phone books and almanacs.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 12, 2020)

Why are you faggots so scared of the fucking flu?


----------



## byuu (Mar 12, 2020)

I just found out that I have a dozen of N95 masks lying around because I didn't know that FFP2 and N95 are pretty much the same thing.

Time to sell them for 10 bucks a piece.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 13, 2020)

Coelacanth said:


> Oh sweet, a "we're all gonna die!!!!!" thread. Just my cup of tea!
> 
> I come from a family of preppers so we're fairly well off already. I've mostly been stockpiling supplies for my gerbils as well as buying as many herbs and spices I can get my hands on so if it comes to just eating whatever we can grow we can at least make each dish of cabbage taste a little different every night!



My birds have three months supply of seeds, and two weeks worth of lettuce. (We share.) The youngest one loves lettuce, so it's become an every day thing for them now. 

If you've got the proper space to have a garden or some containers now is the time to start growing. Parsley does well in shaded and well watered areas, Basil is easy to grow, Thyme is good, Rosemary can be iffy if not kept dryish and cilantro don't even bother they're so sensitive as a plant, I've never had success with them surviving transplanting. 

I might put together a gardening thread if others are interested.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 13, 2020)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> My birds have three months supply of seeds, and two weeks worth of lettuce. (We share.) The youngest one loves lettuce, so it's become an every day thing for them now.
> 
> If you've got the proper space to have a garden or some containers now is the time to start growing. Parsley does well in shaded and well watered areas, Basil is easy to grow, Thyme is good, Rosemary can be iffy if not kept dryish and cilantro don't even bother they're so sensitive as a plant, I've never had success with them surviving transplanting.
> 
> I might put together a gardening thread if others are interested.



Please do. I'm in an area with a weird mixture of clay-like soil with a sandy bed underneath. Makes growing stuff here difficult when I have a garden big enough for a small plot to grow things.

===================================

So I decided to post here at last. I've stocked up enough I can tough it out pretty well and, like every other twit in the country I bought some more toilet paper.

Pasta, Rice and flour were all picked near clean in the two supermarkets I went in to. What's weird, however, is people are not changing their buying habits, they're just buying an extra pack of whatever the fuck they normally buy. There were some huge 5kg bags of pasta that were untouched and just sat on a shelf. I've already got my own pasta supply and plenty of rice and flour in my cupboards and did so weeks ago.

Things like soup was practically untouched so I'm nice and stocked up on cans of the stuff. Especially vegetable which I can cut with either small protein chunks of meat or kidney beans and rice/pasta to really stretch it out..

Certain things with the same ingredients and marked "bacterial" simply were not shifting because they say things like "toilet" on them. So I have a bunch of "citrus" wipes that kill germs the same as every fucking thing else.

Also got plenty of hand sanitiser anyway.

Painkillers have been hoarded, saw several shelves where paracetomol and other basic painkillers and anti inflammatories picked absolutely clean and gone. I've got no need for them due to an inherited supply anyway, just interesting to see. I've chosen not to overstock anything like aspirin etc as I buy about 4 boxes of those a year and still have 30 left from a previous box of 100 (have to take it daily). Might nab an extra box at a later date, come to think, but I may be swapping to an alternative that does the same job far better anyways.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 13, 2020)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Please do. I'm in an area with a weird mixture of clay-like soil with a sandy bed underneath. Makes growing stuff here difficult when I have a garden big enough for a small plot to grow things.
> 
> ===================================
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've got a very clay rich substrate? Does it generally have good drainage or not? A benefit of a good clay ratio is that it is good for holding onto moisture, however if it's too rich in clay it tends to pool and not run off. 

You'd need to check what growing zone you are in, you can generally extend this with a good greenhouse and smaller ones can be built for quite cheap, it just depends on what you want to do with it. I prefer green houses for crops that are more susceptible to pest damage, so soft leaves like lettuce and the like. 

You will likely want to look into raised beds and mulch gardening. It sounds like the soil that you've got will need to have amendments done to it, in order to increase the fertility so that would include a regular composting/worming cycle alongside mulching top covering. With a raised bed you have the advantages of being able to mix in potting soil, but with a good composting regime and no dig approach you should be able to maximize your garden outputs. 

Also I'd say look at what grows naturally in your area, any particular soft fruits that you like or anything like that. You can use some covering crops as a potential for increasing the fertility of the soil.


----------



## Radical Cadre (Mar 13, 2020)

Here's one for you apartment dwellers out there.

You know that access panel behind your bath tub or shower? The one where the plumbing is? That cavity oftentimes connects to other, similar cavities in your neighbors' apartments above and below. You'll probably feel air coming through there somewhat regularly. Say hello to cross-contamination.

Get some 3mil plastic and some duct tape and seal that bitch up. And remember to measure twice and cut once.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Mar 13, 2020)

Bought shit weeks ago. Going to take some time tomorrow and take stock, throw an inventory into excel and see how much supply I have. I think 1 month water, 2 months food but that's a guesstimate. 

I do need a couple more things, I want a few more cans of food and a box of shrimp ramen. Might order a couple things off Amazon. I had gotten a nice weather radio that has a solar panel, charges via USB and would be good if power went out, but I misread the description and it's am/fm/wx. I really wanted a shortwave one. Figure I'll see if there's a decent budget shortwave on Amazon for $30 or so tomorrow.

Did go to a Walmart today at it was pandemonium. Every cart had TP and water and the aisles were wiped out of TP and bleach. Meanwhile I'm just walking around with a dopey grin knowing I have everything I need sitting at home.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJCFc_qkHw


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 14, 2020)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Sounds like you've got a very clay rich substrate? Does it generally have good drainage or not? A benefit of a good clay ratio is that it is good for holding onto moisture, however if it's too rich in clay it tends to pool and not run off.
> 
> You'd need to check what growing zone you are in, you can generally extend this with a good greenhouse and smaller ones can be built for quite cheap, it just depends on what you want to do with it. I prefer green houses for crops that are more susceptible to pest damage, so soft leaves like lettuce and the like.
> 
> ...



The drainage is generally excellent. Soft fruits wise it's the usual common stuff you'd find in bongland, raspberries, blackberries, apples etc. Yes, mix of clay with sand beneath that which means it's an ok area. Raising a bed would probably be easier on my back!


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Mar 14, 2020)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> The drainage is generally excellent. Soft fruits wise it's the usual common stuff you'd find in bongland, raspberries, blackberries, apples etc. Yes, mix of clay with sand beneath that which means it's an ok area. Raising a bed would probably be easier on my back!



Ah ok, so if you're in the UK then your likely going to be in a 8 or 9 level of zoning, in terms of plant hardiness, level 7 in exceptional circumstances. (Moors, interior of the highlands.) That's generally a good growing climate. 

I'd recommend for you raised beds and to try to get a no dig garden going. (obviously requires digging, but less tilling.) The majority of successful gardens really boil down to good weather and water availability.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 15, 2020)

If you run out of TP and its equivalents then the really cheap pulp paperbacks and certain phone books(maybe, depends on where you live) are the next best thing. Why cheap pulp novels and certain phone books? Because they often use super cheap garbage paper made from recycled pulp, it's the untreated grey:ish kind, much more coarse than regular paper so it almost has a bit of a fuzzy texture but the quality is so shit that at the same time it is much softer than normal paper. Rip a page out, crumble it into a ball and roll it like a giant meatball between your hands then unfold it and blow your nose/wipe your ass.

Any book with paper like that will give you imitation TP/tissues that is reasonably soft, have _some_ absorption and a surface with some traction. The easiest place to find them is at goodwill or second hand stores.

If you want to produce something edible get chickens today and you have eggs tomorrow. There's nothing to it, give them food and water and a place to sleep and soon you will be drowning in eggs, it never stops, they just keep laying them. Eggs also hold for a couple of weeks without refrigeration so they can be stashed anywhere.


----------



## MrBlueSocks (Mar 15, 2020)

I just thought - has anybody noticed toilet paper going missing from work? 
What if those degenerates start nicking it from the holder?
Are we going to have to take in our supply of the precious white gold? Not a whole roll though, too risky to transport that much at once. Just a dozen or so sheets carefully hidden on my person.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 16, 2020)

redpill: napkins, paper towels, tissues, paper bags, old socks and underwear full of holes that you were going to throw away anyway, and paper are all basically the same thing as toilet paper except they will probably clog the toilet if you flush them but if you use a public restroom you don't have to worry about the toilet clogging. also you can get plenty of napkins for free at fast food restaurants if you hurry before the government shuts them all down.


----------



## simulated goat (Mar 16, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Has anyone heard of this group of maniac preppers called Warrior Up? Apparently the movement has a podcast of the same name and one of the preppers named Lori Daybell slaughtered her whole family.


Funny you should mention her. She belonged to Elizabeth Clare Prophet's cult. These guys have been following her and aggregating stories about her hijinks:



			Home Page - The Cult News Network
		










						Doomsday Mom Extradited to Idaho, Invokes the Fifth
					

Her lawyer warned that she should not be questioned on the flight from Hawaii to Idaho to face charges tied to her missing children.




					www.thedailybeast.com
				




There's a ton more, just look for the doomsday groups heading.



Lord of the Large Pants said:


> How do you do, fellow preppers?
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has resources on what to do to make rice and beans and other dried/canned foods more interesting. Both in scenarios where supply lines haven't collapsed and you might have access to, say, fresh onions... and in scenarios where you're in full lockdown and all you have is the spices on your shelf.


Make sure you have garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, oregano, basil, thyme, rosemary and lots of chicken bouillon. Stuff like lemon pepper, curry power, carne asada and pollo asado seasonings....all of it is relatively cheap and lasts forever. Discount places like Grocery Outlet often have large bottles of herbs for the same amount as other groceries charge for tiny bottles of the same stuff.

What do you do with it? One thing I make all the time is pilaf. You can do it with just rice or do half rice and half small pasta (like rice a roni, you can break spaghetti into 1/2 to 1inch pieces). Throw about a tablespoon of oil in pan on med heat and cook one cup of rice (and pasta) in the oil for a few, stirring frequently. When it changes color and starts to toast (3-5 minutes) add fresh or frozen veg thrown in and about a teaspoon each of garlic and onion powder, 2 bouillion cubes and about a teaspoon of your seasoning of choice. Add 2cups of water, bring to a low simmer and cook it uncovered until the rice and veg is tender and the water absorbed. You'll have to add a bit more water as it cooks, generally between a half to full cup more and stir it occasionally. Add salt and pepper to taste. You can also throw in cooked meats like chicken, pork or shrimp for a one pan meal.

Seasonings are key. With just a change of spices basic beans and rice can be Italian (rosemary, basil), Mexican (cumin, asado seasonings)or Southern (thyme, gumbo file)

Not to p/l, but I worked with food for 35 years. If there are any specific recipes or knowledge that anyone needs for cooking, I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Mar 16, 2020)

Lord of the Large Pants said:


> How do you do, fellow preppers?
> 
> I'm wondering if anybody has resources on what to do to make rice and beans and other dried/canned foods more interesting. Both in scenarios where supply lines haven't collapsed and you might have access to, say, fresh onions... and in scenarios where you're in full lockdown and all you have is the spices on your shelf.



Like the poster above says spices are important but I also like using vinegar or a vinaigrette and some spices on cold beans to make a simple bean salad. It also works with other things so buy an assortment of different kinds it can be used on all kinds of things. A mango balsamic is really nice and goes well with cilantro and hot peppers.

One tip for those that are really nervous is to buy fine grained couscous, unlike rice and beans it doesn't need to be cocked and it takes 5-10 minutes to make with cold water. Like above, mix with vegetables and spices for an easy and quick couscous salad. No refrigeration or cooking needed.


----------



## Binary Code (Mar 16, 2020)

Apparently I cleaned out the local liquor store buying 2 cases of rum. The nice lady at the pick up desk asked me if I was stockpiling. Yes. I refereed to it as a Strategic Reserve.  They just shut down the Apple stores, it wouldn't shock me if we went into full lock down mode where the only places that are open are grocery and drug stores. So yea, this is the next to last stage in my prep. Next up is Tobacco. After that I'm done.  

If this thing goes pear shaped enforced curfew where you are only supposed to go to buy Food and Medicine. 

It's a Lockdown. 









						Lock Down (Dan Skinner, Adam Skinner, Dave James)
					

Lock Down (Dan Skinner, Adam Skinner, Dave James)




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone tried tasting their pee? I realize you can distill it but sometimes you want an extra kick.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 16, 2020)

Make sure to put this as your alarm for a few months


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 16, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> Has anyone tried tasting their pee? I realize you can distill it but sometimes you want an extra kick.


I've heard you can add your own bodily proteins to drinks, like say, Orange Fanta to make them go down easier.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 16, 2020)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Any book with paper like that will give you imitation TP/tissues that is reasonably soft, have _some_ absorption and a surface with some traction. The easiest place to find them is at goodwill or second hand stores.


OK, Clive Cussler's ghost. We see you shilling.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 16, 2020)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Please do. I'm in an area with a weird mixture of clay-like soil with a sandy bed underneath. Makes growing stuff here difficult when I have a garden big enough for a small plot to grow things.
> 
> ===================================
> 
> ...


I have plenty of it and also I keep a nice stock of 91% iso alcohol on hand for various things. I noticed that the beer and wine section of the mart wasn't picked clean. You'd think people would be buying up booze to cope with the possible lockdown we're gonna see. What I'm really amazed at is this buying up of shit hasn't made the Dow Jones go back up. This is likely to be a couple weeks of Black Friday style spending.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 18, 2020)

Doug_S1 said:


> Has anyone tried tasting their pee? I realize you can distill it but sometimes you want an extra kick.


my gf isn't allowed to drink anything but my pee and about half of what I drink every day is her pee, so we only need to stock up on enough water for half a person.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 19, 2020)

So, for a bit of a change of topics:

Are there any decent guides worth a shit on how to make masks or filters? Masks have been impossible to buy for quite some time now, but paper masks or ones made just from cloth seem to be pretty much useless. There is a guide how to make a mask with kitchen towels and I expect them to be about as useful as a turd-flavoured poptart.

I own a respirator with a hose-attachement, but sadly no filter, so I was wondering if I can use -say- a 1l bottle, cut that open, fill it with some stuff, duct tape it to the hose and use it as a filter?

I mean, at this stage it's purely a curiosity thing but maybe I'll have to McGuyver some filters in a month, once Corona-Chan escalates her sthick to paizuri levels of service.


----------



## byuu (Mar 19, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Are there any decent guides worth a shit on how to make masks or filters? Masks have been impossible to buy for quite some time now, but paper masks or ones made just from cloth seem to be pretty much useless. There is a guide how to make a mask with kitchen towels and I expect them to be about as useful as a turd-flavoured poptart.


Here is a nice test of different improvised mask materials:








						What Are The Best Materials for Making DIY Masks? - Smart Air Filters
					

As a last resort, DIY masks provide more protection than nothing. Researchers tested household materials. Here's which captured the most particles.



					smartairfilters.com


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 19, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> So, for a bit of a change of topics:
> 
> Are there any decent guides worth a shit on how to make masks or filters? Masks have been impossible to buy for quite some time now, but paper masks or ones made just from cloth seem to be pretty much useless. There is a guide how to make a mask with kitchen towels and I expect them to be about as useful as a turd-flavoured poptart.
> 
> ...



Field-expedient masks can be made with layers of charcoal-rubbed (not from briquettes, dumbasses) coffee filters, sandwiched between clean rags/bandannas.  For extra-duty applications around body pits & deadrooms, a sprinkling of fresh coffee in the mix helps cut down the corpse smells.

Also, don't fucking dab Vicks under the nostrils; all that shit does is catch particulates & make everything smell like mentholated death.

The best source for homemade charcoal is untreated coconut husks/fiber, which can be bought by the sack/roll.  It can be made from burning coconut shells too, but that takes a lot more work & hotter fires.

Edit:

Using loose charcoal as a filter element can be dangerous, inhaled charcoal *will* cause problems worse than Corona.

There should be several clean layers of filter material between the charcoal & face; exhaled moisture will catch anything that makes it thru.  Fresh masks should be a little difficult to draw breath thru with a properly tied seal, and changed every hour while working in contaminated environments.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 19, 2020)

Emergency Rations
					

Expedition Foods - emergency rations -- freeze-dried meals, energy bars and gels and wet meals for sailors, campers, trail runners, ocean rowers, mountaineers, adventure racers, polar explorers, endurance athletes, scouts, film crews, military personnel, emergency service teams and all outdoors...




					expeditionfoods.com
				



Will keep for at least 5 years. Can confirm the meals are tasty. You can select various dietary options. Company has a quick turnaround, excellent customer service and I'm happy to shill for them.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 19, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Here is a nice test of different improvised mask materials:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, wouldn't have guessed that such materials would be sufficient, tbh.
Interesting.



Pocket Dragoon said:


> Field-expedient masks can be made with layers of charcoal-rubbed (not from briquettes, dumbasses) coffee filters, sandwiched between clean rags/bandannas.  For extra-duty applications around body pits & deadrooms, a sprinkling of fresh coffee in the mix helps cut down the corpse smells.
> 
> Also, don't fucking dab Vicks under the nostrils; all that shit does is catch particulates & make everything smell like mentholated death.
> 
> ...


I'll ask like a dummy, just using regular grilling charcoal that has been powdered... would that work too?
Thankfully, with Corona, it's more about filtering small particles than harmful vapours, so charcoal masks should not (yet) be necessary.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Mar 19, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Huh, wouldn't have guessed that such materials would be sufficient, tbh.
> Interesting.
> 
> 
> ...



Unless it's grillsnob-tier 100% wood charcoal, no.

Commercial grilling charcoal is very bituminous &  commonly has additives; either natural or artificial accelerants and/or retardants, that can do nasty things when exposed to moisture or powderised & inhaled.

Charcoal from briquettes is also a lot finer if crushed; natural wood/husk/shell charcoal is coarser & more apt to stay put inside masks, and provide more surface area to catch & absorb nasty particulates/odors.

Pro-tip: Hobby Lobby & similar stores usually have %100 coconut-fiber sheets or rolls for patio/lawn furniture or craft projects.  Most are untreated, but to be sure, I recommend washing/rinsing/drying before turning into charcoal.

Those stores also have bulk fabrics of other sorts.

Also; don't disregard silk, especially if using homemade charcoal as a filter element, and to save on other fabrics/PPE (like cotton or reusable masks).


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 19, 2020)

I live alone. I bought a six month supply of toilet tissue, bought my favorite brands of cleaning wipes, bought a lot of razors and shave cream, dish soap refills, my favorite chapstick, shower cleaner refills, and stocked up on laundry supplies because I am running low.

Things I have a lot of already include hand soap refills,  vitamins, OTC pain relievers, toothpaste, toothbrush heads, glass wipes, flavored water packets, manual toothbrushes, swifter sweeper wet refills, floor cleaner, and assorted untouched food because I buy too much and now doing a keto diet,  I think I am fine on shampoo. I have a smorgasbord of body washes that will last me for the next five years. I might need to buy more sleeping pills.

I was shopping on amazon today, and it will at least take a week to get stuff. Target is beginning to run low too.  

Edit: Six months.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 19, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> I live alone. I bought a year six month supply of toilet tissue, bought my favorite brands of cleaning wipes, bought a lot of razors and shave cream, dish soap refills, my favorite chapstick, shower cleaner refills, and stocked up on laundry supplies because I am running low.
> 
> Things I have a lot of already include hand soap refills,  vitamins, OTC pain relievers, toothpaste, toothbrush heads, glass wipes, flavored water packets, manual toothbrushes, swifter sweeper wet refills, floor cleaner, and assorted untouched food because I buy too much and now doing a keto diet,  I think I am fine on shampoo. I have a smorgasbord of body washes that will last me for the next five years. I might need to buy more sleeping pills.
> 
> I was shopping on amazon today, and it will at least take a week to get stuff. Target is beginning to run low too.


I'm curious as to what 18 months of toilet roll for one person means: how many individual rolls that is?


----------



## lurk_moar (Mar 19, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> I'm curious as to what 18 months of toilet roll for one person means: how many individual rolls that is?



Sorry typo. I was thinking well it takes me around a week to use a roll of tissue. It took me six months to use a 24 pack. I have one and a half  24 pack plus four rolls. Trying to do the math. 9 months?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 19, 2020)

lurk_moar said:


> Sorry typo. I was thinking well it takes me around a week to use a roll of tissue. It took me six months to use a 24 pack. I have one and a half  24 pack plus four rolls. Trying to do the math. 9 months?


I was all for sperging out, but that sounds sensible. Wipe and fold!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 21, 2020)

If there's anything I've learned in this month it's one thing.

Don't go to the larger stores or the well known ones. The bigger ones I've looked at get flooded with people buying all the limited items and there's more crowds. There's a smaller store I've been visiting a couple of times that gets less people because they automatically go to the large food chains.
I've also learned that in my area you're better off shopping at the end of the month once things get restocked since people are usually out of money at that point. People blow their money stocking up food at the earlier part of the month.


----------



## Botched Tit Job (Mar 21, 2020)

My partner and I do a lot of wilderness backpacking so we have basic survival supplies, that's not an issue. I drunkenly bought two of these and additional pads when I saw shit going down in China. When people started seriously considering it spreading to the US, I went to Sam's Club and got 25lbs of white rice and 14lbs of pinto beans. (Can be dressed up many ways, will last me and my partner months, and my dog can eat it too if she runs out of her bougie raw meat during a lock down.)

I also purchased the "State of Emergency" expansion for Pandemic so that we can be brutally reminded how we're all going to die on a nightly basis.

That's all the prepping I've done. Maybe I'm stupid. Maybe I'll be fine. I haven't bought a single bottle of water or roll of toilet paper, so I might be doing it wrong.


----------



## queerape (Mar 21, 2020)

Is there a prepper community watch thread? I think there may be but I could be wrong. If I am wrong then there should be one. A lot of the public ones are really deep into conspiracy theories from what Iive seen.


----------



## Godzilla1984 (Mar 22, 2020)

I got the CROWN BERKEY WATER FILTER (Archive) in December.
Today, several months later, I've finally gotten around to setting it up. /lazy
A bit of a pain to set up, but it is done.
The sound of dripping water is the background for the rest of the day may drive me nuts, so we'll see how that goes.
As a funny aside, in looking up the web page for the product to make this post, I noticed that it is sold out.
So are all the other ones.
IMPERIAL BERKEY WATER FILTER. Archive.
ROYAL BERKEY WATER FILTER. Archive.
BIG BERKEY WATER FILTER. Archive.
BERKEY LIGHT WATER FILTER. Archive.
TRAVEL BERKEY WATER FILTER. Archive.
GO BERKEY KIT. Archive.


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Mar 23, 2020)

One of my favorite Youtube homesteaders.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 8, 2020)

Remember, you CAN make hand sanitizer from toilet paper.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 9, 2020)

I luckily have a bunch of n95 masks with me because I'm a weirdo and I wear them when I mow my lawn.
Ordered a couple pairs of good goggles.

Made my own hand sanitizer from 99% Isopropyl alcohol and aloe gel.

Bought 2 5gallon containers and filled one to the top with rice, and the other with beans.

Bought a shitload of dry goods food.

I plan on buying a UV decontamination wand. 

Oh, and I made sure I have enough ammo for both me and my wife's handguns if shit gets bad.
Plus a few rounds of 12 gauge.

I dunno...not a perfect prepper, but I think I've done alright.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Apr 9, 2020)

Bought a few weeks supply from these guys: https://expeditionfoods.com/collections/emergency-rations
Ramped up my homebrew wine operation. My mother-in-law keeps hens, so I traded 1 bottle of Amarone for 6 eggs and a jar of honey. Not gonna lie, I'm loving this new world order.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 9, 2020)

Buster O'Keefe said:


> Bought a few weeks supply from these guys: https://expeditionfoods.com/collections/emergency-rations
> Ramped up my homebrew wine operation. My mother-in-law keeps hens, so I traded 1 bottle of Amarone for 6 eggs and a jar of honey. Not gonna lie, I'm loving this new world order.



A brand that I can vouch for is Real Turmat/Real Field Meal, they're really good and Steve1985MREinfo called the Norwegian military field rations that used them the best he's ever had(until he had the French one). Maybe pick up a couple of those to spice it up from time to time.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

What's the best small and efficient generator to keep your pump and fridge going? Is it a pull start?


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Aug 29, 2020)

The biggest, most powerful diesel generator you can find.  Run it indoors to prevent it from being stolen and make sure to seal all the windows and vents in your house for efficiency reasons.


----------



## Chongqing (Aug 29, 2020)

I think I read that ISIS was big into portable Turkish wind generators during its last couple of weeks. 

Cheap, small, you just put them outside.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The biggest, most powerful diesel generator you can find.  Run it indoors to prevent it from being stolen and make sure to seal all the windows and vents in your house for efficiency reasons.


Very funny, Leonard.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Aug 29, 2020)

I would get a 5 kilowatt generator. Get a dynamo and battery, and get a fold out solar array. Relying on one energy source, especially gasoline, is no good.

Edit: or make your home net energy positive. If you install solar arrays on the roof and a windmill in the rear with a (very expensive) battery setup for nighttime, you'll be fine.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

Chongqing said:


> I think I read that ISIS was big into portable Turkish wind generators during its last couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheap, small, you just put them outside.


ISIS? Gonna saw your head off and set you on fire if you won't tell me the best small, portable, gas-run generator,  *Chongqing .*



A Cardboard Box said:


> I would get a 5 kilowatt generator. Get a dynamo and battery, and get a fold out solar array. Relying on one energy source, especially gasoline, is no good.
> 
> Edit: or make your home net energy positive. If you install solar arrays on the roof and a windmill in the rear with a (very expensive) battery setup for nighttime, you'll be fine.


What's a dynamo, *A Cardboard Box? Hand-cranked?*


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Aug 29, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> What's a dynamo, *A Cardboard Box? Hand-cranked?*


I prefer pedals.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

A Cardboard Box said:


> I prefer pedals.


To each, his own.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 29, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> To each, his own.



What are you preferred sources of energy? Also, what is your total expected energy draw?


You didn't exactly ask "what is the most robust 2000w 120v pull-start, gasoline generator".. but I am trying to help detail the situation.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> What are you preferred sources of energy? Also, what is your total expected energy draw?
> 
> 
> You didn't exactly ask "what is the most robust 2000w 120v pull-start, gasoline generator".. but I am trying to help detail the situation.


Thank you, *Freshly Baked Socks. Would love to have solar and windmills in a perfect world. Just wanna keep the water running at this point. It's a pump.

So, you're saying a 2000w 120v pull-start, gasoline generator? I suck at plumbing and electric. Got any particular brand in mind?*


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 29, 2020)

I am saying this forum is not focused on your issue, and as an elementary educated fool, I understand how lost most layman consumers are to fix their issues. You need to calculate your electric draw, and your power generation capability, and even the capacity of your batteries if you have them (but I bet you don't). Thanks for reading along, please seek geeks of the prepper genre to spend hours educating you on other forums. 

Honest answer? Any generator I can swipe/hold/fuel post-bugmaninvasion is the best generator.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> I am saying this forum is not focused on your issue, and as an elementary educated fool, I understand how lost most layman consumers are to fix their issues. You need to calculate your electric draw, and your power generation capability, and even the capacity of your batteries if you have them (but I bet you don't). Thanks for reading along, please seek geeks of the prepper genre to spend hours educating you on other forums.
> 
> Honest answer? Any generator I can swipe/hold/fuel post-bugmaninvasion is the best generator.


How should I go about "calculating" my "electric draw"?

As for batteries? Behold:


			https://www.maxiaids.com/duracell-aa-batteries-2-per-pack


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 29, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> How should I go about "calculating" my "electric draw"?



Rub two fingers together. This is what you will spend to understand the magic of electricity.

I won't take my time to educate you further. Seek another tutor.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Aug 29, 2020)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Rub two fingers together. This is what you will spend to understand the magic of electricity.
> 
> I won't take my time to educate you further. Seek another tutor.


k, bye


----------



## Maxliam (Aug 29, 2020)

Learn to can your food also salt and smoke your meat, bro. For the majority of humanity's existence we did not have refrigeration. Look up Back to the Land movement. Honestly our modern comforts weaken us when it comes to prepping and survival.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Aug 29, 2020)

Do you even cob, bro?


----------



## George Floyd Enthusiast (Aug 29, 2020)

3M 6300 Respirators along with their filters are only $30 combined on Amazon, get em while they last for god's sake ☣


----------



## FatalTater (Nov 17, 2020)

This thread deserves more attention. 

Augason Farms food is pretty damn good if you want to buy stuff in #10 cans. The blueberries are _awesome_ and the broccoli cheese soup is now a staple in my cooking, both as a creamy soup and as a casserole binder. 

It's gonna be a long winter y'all. Try to be ready for it.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Nov 15, 2021)

One year later, I search for this thread. Hands up everyone who died from not prepping properly last winter.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Dec 17, 2021)

KooksandFreaks said:


> How should I go about "calculating" my "electric draw"?
> 
> As for batteries? Behold:
> 
> ...


When we were trying to figure out how we used two months of power in a week, we got a thing called a Kill-a-watt. 



			Kill A Watt Meter - Electricity Usage Monitor | P3
		


Not sure if they make something bigger for figuring out your entire household usage.  Maybe reading the meter would help?  It's supposedly literally a count of kw/hs, right?


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Dec 17, 2021)

A Cardboard Box said:


> I would get a 5 kilowatt generator. Get a dynamo and battery, and get a fold out solar array. Relying on one energy source, especially gasoline, is no good.


5k really isn't much for a household, I'd consider that the bare minimum; a 9 or 10k is ideal, you'll be able to run all of your household appliances off that.  Also, look for a dual-fuel generator, they run off either propane or gasoline.


HTTP Error 404 said:


> When we were trying to figure out how we used two months of power in a week, we got a thing called a Kill-a-watt.
> 
> 
> 
> Kill A Watt Meter - Electricity Usage Monitor | P3


These things are fun, and it's surprising what'll draw the most current.


----------



## MysticLord (Dec 18, 2021)

What options are good for solar hot water heating? I heard it's the best use of solar as it's the most efficient, it lasts the longest, and it's the simplest and lowest maintenance.
Is there such a thing as long term (months long) solar hot water heat storage, in like a water tank in a bed of sand or some other insulating material? I'm curious if this could be used for radiant floor heating in the winter.
I've always thought that I could make a home hydro power generator linked with small windmills that mechanically pump water from a lower area to a higher area. The hydro would be the baseline power source, the upper pond would be the storage medium, and the windmills would be the means by which you turn something (wind) into power (potential energy as water in a pond up a hill). Has anyone done anything like this?
Anyone have stuff on compost heated greenhouses?


----------

